# Postmates v. Doordash v. Grubhub v. UberEATS



## JamesN

I've been getting lost in a circle of endless delivery services you can work for. Only after recent research did I realize that there were so many of them!

I posted in the Uber Houston forums about considering driving around Houston (outside of Houston) without a TNC license...and I was curious if anyone can share their experiences with the above delivery services. It seems everyone has had varying experiences due to varying markets and different methods. 

Anyone with specific experience in Houston? If not feel free to comment anyway, I would love to here any kind of feedback for these companies. 

On a side note: I have officially applied for Postmates (awaiting welcome kit and background clearance) and Doordash (awaiting background clearance and on boarding session). I'm going to give them a shot one way or the other but I'm curious to hear all of your experiences.


----------



## ADefaultUser

The best thing you can do is sign up for all 4 and check them all out, but stay on good terms. That way when one of them screws you, you always have a backup.


----------



## Raexphon

Some experience in NYC ????


----------



## duran4

Uber eats u work 10 hrs u can make like $65-$90 if u smart driver 
Some customers do give cash tips


----------



## andaas

duran4 said:


> Uber eats u work 10 hrs u can make like $65-$90 if u smart driver
> Some customers do give cash tips


Ugh, I would hope you would make more than $90 in 10 hours... that's terrible. Stop supporting this company they are taking advantage of you.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd

duran4 said:


> Uber eats u work 10 hrs u can make like $65-$90 if u smart driver
> Some customers do give cash tips


He said, "if u smart driver", you can make barely minimum wage on PM. Giggling. Nah dog, smart drivers earn a lot more than that. Hell, the Domino's/JJ guys in my town earn $18-20. But then again, there's probably not a lot of "smart drivers" on PM, they're already working elsewhere..


----------



## galileo5

duran4 said:


> Uber eats u work 10 hrs u can make like $65-$90 if u smart driver
> Some customers do give cash tips


lol. Tell me you're joking.


----------



## zerostars

duran4 said:


> Uber eats u work 10 hrs u can make like $65-$90 if u smart driver
> Some customers do give cash tips


My experience also - horrible pay - I quit uber eats - no more


----------



## Sgt_PaxHauler

I can't comment on Houston specifically as an Austin metropolitan area resident, but I can comment on UberEATS vs. Postmates after doing my first weekend on PM (though I'd onboarded back in October of last year). 

The big strengths of UberEATS for me are the following:
1. Instant Pay. Instant Pay. Instant Pay.
2. You don't have to mess with PEX cards and placing orders yourself. Any restaurant you get a ping for already has the order up on an Uber-issued tablet.
3. Far wider coverage in the suburbs, enabling some seriously high-mileage deliveries for bigger payouts. (I've had $25 Eats fares before going from restaurants on 183 to far-flung neighborhoods in north Round Rock.)
4. Uber's interface simply feels simpler and less awkward to handle while driving compared to Postmates. 
5. The star rating system of Uber passenger services was abandoned in favor of percentages and thumbs up/down.

Postmates' biggest strengths are:
1. Tip option. Tip option. Tip option. (For my first day, I have about a 50% tipper to non-tipper ratio which is the best out of any on-demand service I've driven for so far.) 
2. Postmates doesn't care what kind of vehicle you have or what year it is. (unlike uber). If it's legal & insured, you can use it, and you can use any vehicle you can borrow or rent (subject to the rental company's restrictions on use) without having to register & activate vehicle profiles.
3. Order stacking is more flexible, giving you the option of stacking up orders from other restaurants & stores instead of just a 2nd order at the restaurant you're at like UberEATS. 
4. (Perhaps Austin-specific) Minimum delivery payout's about $4 on PM, compared to some of my short distance UE deliveries in the $3.40-$3.75 range.
5. Unlike UberEATS, Postmates does pay for your time waiting at the restaurant for an order to be completed.

The weaknesses in my opinion:
UberEats:
1. No in-app tip option, few customers tip cash.
2. As mentioned before, Uber's somewhat pickier than other delivery services about your delivery vehicle, and getting a delivery vehicle profile entered and activated can be a hassle.
3. Time spent waiting at the restaurant, and driving to the restaurant is unpaid.
4. I'm quite certain that the commission Uber is taking out exceeds what Postmates takes out of its payout.

Postmates:
1. The interface for delivery pings feels far more awkward, and requires more taps and potential attention away from the road to accept deliveries and get navigation going on navigating to the restaurant for pickup.
2. What's up with the payout configuration? I don't see any real advantage to the rolling work week setup on PM vs. the traditional weekly payout, DailyPay or Instant Pay.
3. Most of the pings on Postmates are only going to go short distances (usually under 5 mi.), while you may get pings from up to 10 mi. away depending on courier availability. My unpaid mile to paid mile ratio on Postmates, so far is far worse than on UberEATS. 
4. Unlike my other TNC apps, Postmates doesn't snap to the foreground when pings come in. This can make it too easy to miss pings.
5. PEX cards and driver ordering allows for greater choice for customers, but makes for far more hassle for the driver.
6. Postmates adopted the "star rating" system of Uber & Lyft, allowing for the risk of gettting 4-starred to deactivation.


----------



## Showa50

I second ADefaultUser input.

Signup for all and see which works, each have their own levels of suck.

For me, it's been UberX and Amazon that have supplementing each other. I'll do eats when it surges and I get a surge ping.


----------



## allcingbonz21

Grubhub has by the worst unpaid mile to paid mile ratio. The upside are the runs are always tipped. Still it can be frustrating to be west of rte 59, and get pinged for a pickup 10 plus miles away east of Oakbrook.
I combine ubereats and grub, as I mentioned in another post.
My rule find one you can post a number every time out and then find a second partner app .
Would like to add amazon, but have not heard anybody say anything good bad or indifferent


----------



## charmer37

Ubereats in my market don't really care about what type of vehicle you drive , I cut back driving for Ubereats because it takes too long to make the money I needed to make and what makes it worse is that the majority of the customer's don't tip so that reduce your per delivery and per hour pay. Postmates is slow but I couldn't deal with standing in line ordering the food and not getting a tip, I still keep all my apps open and in good standing if needed but the only one I make more money with is grubhub, The per mile rate could be a lot better but it sure beats the hell out of Ubereats customer's not tipping and starting March 1, They will cut rates in my market. All I can say guys is pick your poison and see who offer the best rates or incentives.



Sgt_PaxHauler said:


> I can't comment on Houston specifically as an Austin metropolitan area resident, but I can comment on UberEATS vs. Postmates after doing my first weekend on PM (though I'd onboarded back in October of last year).
> 
> The big strengths of UberEATS for me are the following:
> 1. Instant Pay. Instant Pay. Instant Pay.
> 2. You don't have to mess with PEX cards and placing orders yourself. Any restaurant you get a ping for already has the order up on an Uber-issued tablet.
> 3. Far wider coverage in the suburbs, enabling some seriously high-mileage deliveries for bigger payouts. (I've had $25 Eats fares before going from restaurants on 183 to far-flung neighborhoods in north Round Rock.)
> 4. Uber's interface simply feels simpler and less awkward to handle while driving compared to Postmates.
> 5. The star rating system of Uber passenger services was abandoned in favor of percentages and thumbs up/down.
> 
> Postmates' biggest strengths are:
> 1. Tip option. Tip option. Tip option. (For my first day, I have about a 50% tipper to non-tipper ratio which is the best out of any on-demand service I've driven for so far.)
> 2. Postmates doesn't care what kind of vehicle you have or what year it is. (unlike uber). If it's legal & insured, you can use it, and you can use any vehicle you can borrow or rent (subject to the rental company's restrictions on use) without having to register & activate vehicle profiles.
> 3. Order stacking is more flexible, giving you the option of stacking up orders from other restaurants & stores instead of just a 2nd order at the restaurant you're at like UberEATS.
> 4. (Perhaps Austin-specific) Minimum delivery payout's about $4 on PM, compared to some of my short distance UE deliveries in the $3.40-$3.75 range.
> 5. Unlike UberEATS, Postmates does pay for your time waiting at the restaurant for an order to be completed.
> 
> The weaknesses in my opinion:
> UberEats:
> 1. No in-app tip option, few customers tip cash.
> 2. As mentioned before, Uber's somewhat pickier than other delivery services about your delivery vehicle, and getting a delivery vehicle profile entered and activated can be a hassle.
> 3. Time spent waiting at the restaurant, and driving to the restaurant is unpaid.
> 4. I'm quite certain that the commission Uber is taking out exceeds what Postmates takes out of its payout.
> 
> Postmates:
> 1. The interface for delivery pings feels far more awkward, and requires more taps and potential attention away from the road to accept deliveries and get navigation going on navigating to the restaurant for pickup.
> 2. What's up with the payout configuration? I don't see any real advantage to the rolling work week setup on PM vs. the traditional weekly payout, DailyPay or Instant Pay.
> 3. Most of the pings on Postmates are only going to go short distances (usually under 5 mi.), while you may get pings from up to 10 mi. away depending on courier availability. My unpaid mile to paid mile ratio on Postmates, so far is far worse than on UberEATS.
> 4. Unlike my other TNC apps, Postmates doesn't snap to the foreground when pings come in. This can make it too easy to miss pings.
> 5. PEX cards and driver ordering allows for greater choice for customers, but makes for far more hassle for the driver.
> 6. Postmates adopted the "star rating" system of Uber & Lyft, allowing for the risk of gettting 4-starred to deactivation.


 I also Drive for uber/lyft that's why I steeped back delivering for postmates, There star rating like ubers is non sense.


----------



## Raexphon

Yesterday only 2 trips in about 3 hours.... I don't understand if we have no request in NYC (queens) or I don't know....


----------



## ooberEATSgoober

Raexphon said:


> Yesterday only 2 trips in about 3 hours.... I don't understand if we have no request in NYC (queens) or I don't know....


I hear you. I did ONE today in Queens after being online for over 2 hours. Waste of gas!


----------



## hovig

duran4 said:


> Uber eats u work 10 hrs u can make like $65-$90 if u smart driver
> Some customers do give cash tips


I make double that from Postmates, how the hell do you justify $90 in 10 hours of work?


----------



## Tequila Jake

duran4 said:


> Uber eats u work 10 hrs u can make like $65-$90 if u smart driver
> Some customers do give cash tips


I don't know what the Houston market is like but in Phoenix I would expect to make that much in half the time with DoorDash.

I tried PostMates a couple of times and didn't like it. 2 fast food orders that weren't worth much and an order where the items they wanted weren't on the restaurant's menu. PostMates gave me a cancellation fee for that one but at that point, I was having much more success with DoorDash.


----------



## galileo5

Tequila Jake said:


> I don't know what the Houston market is like but in Phoenix I would expect to make that much in half the time with DoorDash.
> 
> I tried PostMates a couple of times and didn't like it. 2 fast food orders that weren't worth much and an order where the items they wanted weren't on the restaurant's menu. PostMates gave me a cancellation fee for that one but at that point, I was having much more success with DoorDash.


Postmates gave me an $0.87 cancel fee once.


----------



## BigJon

So far I've only delivered with UberEats, but I've looked into Postmates and Door Dash. The only downfalls of those I see is that both require a set shift..whereas with UberEats I can work for 20 minutes or 3 hours, literally whenever I want. I have three kids and a wife and pretty much just do this in my free time on weeknights to make a bit of extra cash. Having the option to stop for the night whenever I want is nice.


----------



## andaas

Neither DoorDash or Postmates require scheduling a shift. Both allow you to jump online (DoorDash just requires that there aren't too many drivers online in the area).

I haven't done PM, but my understanding is that they may give some priority to scheduled drivers; but drivers could sign on at will.


----------



## BigJon

Really? I guess I need to look into it more. I might have misread.


----------



## Sgt_PaxHauler

I can confirm that Postmates does not require set schedules. The practice of giving scheduled couriers priority on pings was discontinued as well.


----------



## JDoey

BigJon said:


> So far I've only delivered with UberEats, but I've looked into Postmates and Door Dash. The only downfalls of those I see is that both require a set shift..whereas with UberEats I can work for 20 minutes or 3 hours, literally whenever I want. I have three kids and a wife and pretty much just do this in my free time on weeknights to make a bit of extra cash. Having the option to stop for the night whenever I want is nice.


I know that Postmates has done away with shifts here. But, I tried it once, and welll, there's NO parking here.

It's impossible to park. The customer lived on the 10th floor of a building, when I called and asked him to meet me in the lobby he refused and asked me to park below building and walk up.

Well, there were 0 signs but upon exiting his building was struck with a 9$ 30 minutes or less parking fee.

Postmates does not re-Imburse


----------



## Raexphon

This is the way because I'm not making delivery in Manhattan....


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou

duran4 said:


> Uber eats u work 10 hrs u can make like $65-$90 if u smart driver
> Some customers do give cash tips


$6.50-$9 an hour minus gas. Yikes.


----------



## Sgt_PaxHauler

It'd be nice if city governments could make a subscription parking pass recognized & accepted by parking enforcement and private parking lots. Until then, I limit my delivery activity to the suburbs and leave the inner city delivery to the folks on bikes & scooters. Im sure that really sucks for the folks who get the munchies downtown during SXSW, but.. that's the way the cookie crumbles.


----------



## ooberEATSgoober

Does DoorDash or Postmates require you to go in restaurants and place orders? Or is it like Uber where you just get a ping and go pick it up?


----------



## andaas

ooberEATSgoober said:


> Does DoorDash or Postmates require you to go in restaurants and place orders? Or is it like Uber where you just get a ping and go pick it up?


Most DoorDash orders are placed before you arrive. The exceptions are many fast food restaurants or when DD can't reach the restaurant (maybe 5% of the time).


----------



## William1964

Postmates requires that you play some of the orders at the restaurant.


----------



## BigJon

Anyone deliver for "Skip the dishes"? What sort of terms do they have? Scheduled shifts? Do we have to place orders for customers?


----------



## DRider85

How come nobody mentions Munchery? Is that not a food delivery?


----------



## andaas

DRider85 said:


> How come nobody mentions Munchery? Is that not a food delivery?


I've never heard of Munchery, perhaps it is unique to your region?

There are a large number of regional food delivery services. For instance, Favor - who recently backed out of some expansion cities and is now operating in TX only. Seamless (bought out by Grubhub), does not operate here in Dallas - but Grubhub does.


----------



## Fierydetermination21

Rating system on Postmates is ridiculous. Anybody can think 4 stars rating is good. Last thing you know when you ending up getting below 4.7 is deactivation. 

Ubereats pays pennies in comparison to other apps. They need to include a tip box in the app.


----------



## EricYoungOnline

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> $6.50-$9 an hour minus gas. Yikes.


This is what I average in NW Las Vegas with UberEats.

I have a much higher payout with PM (because 67% add a tip of between $2.50 and 7.50). Downside with PM is they don't generate enough orders for me to cut off UE.


----------



## HipGnosis

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> $6.50-$9 an hour minus gas. Yikes.


Plus the mileage tax deduction.



ooberEATSgoober said:


> Does DoorDash or Postmates require you to go in restaurants and place orders? Or is it like Uber where you just get a ping and go pick it up?


I do PM and get both.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou

HipGnosis said:


> Plus the mileage tax deduction.
> 
> I do PM and get both.


Yeah with post mates the worst are when you have to go into an order during busy times. It can take 15 minutes to even go through the line to order and another 30 for the order to come out then drive to pax. Post mates is more of a rip off than uber.


----------



## HipGnosis

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> Yeah with post mates the worst are when you have to go into an order during busy times. It can take 15 minutes to even go through the line to order and another 30 for the order to come out then drive to pax. Post mates is more of a rip off than uber.


Last night it took me 10 minutes to park at a busy restaurant - it was on the corner of 2 major roads that didn't have street parking. I was just about to cancel the order when someone finally left.


----------



## Michael_Knight77

BigJon said:


> Anyone deliver for "Skip the dishes"? What sort of terms do they have? Scheduled shifts? Do we have to place orders for customers?


Skip has scheduled shifts. Thursday afternoon they post the available shifts and then everyone can snatch up the ones they want. Other shift opportunities may open on a particular day as needed. 
In full disclosure I will say that Skip is the only on demand food courier service that I have experienced as of yet. Prior to this I drove for Uber X.

The pros as I see them:
1. Busy. People seem to really like the service around here unlike Uber and there does not seem to be any shortage of deliveries, at least during normal (not oncall) shifts.
2. Fair compensation. Most people tip a couple of bucks. Very few tip more than $3, and of course, some consistently stiff the drivers. However, Skip pays a decent delivery fee to drivers, so you can still make pretty good money even if customers are stingy with tips (St. Louis, where I live, is not known for having big tippers.)
3. You get to choose your own shifts and basically work as much or as little as you want, like Uber.

Cons
1. Not all orders are electronic. Some orders are cash and you are expected to carry $100 with you at all times to pay for orders. This may bode well for drivers in Canada where this company is based but here in St. Louis people get mugged, often. I think it's foolish but I don't make the rules.
2. On cash orders there seems to be a chronic issue with price discrepancies. App says you owe $19, restaurant says you owe $23. You have to call India, er umm Skip to have them fix it and from experience that can take an hour or more.
3. Sometimes, not all the time, but sometimes when I'm working an oncall shift I feel that the expectations are somewhat unreasonable. For example, today I received a ping for an order at a restaurant across town. I accepted and within a minute the dispatcher called wanting to know where I was. I was unlocking my car to get inside and she told me that it's taking a really long time and that I should have been in my car. I told her that "No, I'm oncall, I'm not going to sit in my car in 85 degree weather for 4 hours waiting for a $7 order. Don't care if you don't like it, not going to happen."

So this has been my experience. I interview tomorrow with Groupon To Go and I'm going to check them out and see which one I like better.


----------



## HipGnosis

Never heard of Skip the Dishes or Groupon To Go. Where are they active?
I think there are to many restaurant food delivery co's now - competition is good, but the market can't support them all. It will be interesting to see who will go under and which will be bought by bigger Co's.


----------



## uberboy1212

One thing that hasnt been mentioned is that with PM and UE you can log in and out as you please with no schedule. To me, this is the only advantage they have over the others. I mainly do DD and GH but occasionally UE and PM, when I cant get on schedule or if I have 20-30 minutes left to kill.


----------



## theamp18

Michael_Knight77 said:


> Skip has scheduled shifts. Thursday afternoon they post the available shifts and then everyone can snatch up the ones they want. Other shift opportunities may open on a particular day as needed.
> In full disclosure I will say that Skip is the only on demand food courier service that I have experienced as of yet. Prior to this I drove for Uber X.
> 
> The pros as I see them:
> 1. Busy. People seem to really like the service around here unlike Uber and there does not seem to be any shortage of deliveries, at least during normal (not oncall) shifts.
> 2. Fair compensation. Most people tip a couple of bucks. Very few tip more than $3, and of course, some consistently stiff the drivers. However, Skip pays a decent delivery fee to drivers, so you can still make pretty good money even if customers are stingy with tips (St. Louis, where I live, is not known for having big tippers.)
> 3. You get to choose your own shifts and basically work as much or as little as you want, like Uber.
> 
> Cons
> 1. Not all orders are electronic. Some orders are cash and you are expected to carry $100 with you at all times to pay for orders. This may bode well for drivers in Canada where this company is based but here in St. Louis people get mugged, often. I think it's foolish but I don't make the rules.
> 2. On cash orders there seems to be a chronic issue with price discrepancies. App says you owe $19, restaurant says you owe $23. You have to call India, er umm Skip to have them fix it and from experience that can take an hour or more.
> 3. Sometimes, not all the time, but sometimes when I'm working an oncall shift I feel that the expectations are somewhat unreasonable. For example, today I received a ping for an order at a restaurant across town. I accepted and within a minute the dispatcher called wanting to know where I was. I was unlocking my car to get inside and she told me that it's taking a really long time and that I should have been in my car. I told her that "No, I'm oncall, I'm not going to sit in my car in 85 degree weather for 4 hours waiting for a $7 order. Don't care if you don't like it, not going to happen."
> 
> So this has been my experience. I interview tomorrow with Groupon To Go and I'm going to check them out and see which one I like better.


Cash orders? That's crazy. When I do DoorDash and pay with the credit card the total never matches up with what's on the app. I don't really care because I use the credit card. Skip the Dishes won't last long with that cash BS.


----------



## Cynergie

JDoey said:


> I know that Postmates has done away with shifts here. But, I tried it once, and welll, there's NO parking here.
> 
> It's impossible to park. The customer lived on the 10th floor of a building, when I called and asked him to meet me in the lobby he refused and asked me to park below building and walk up.
> 
> Well, there were 0 signs but upon exiting his building was struck with a 9$ 30 minutes or less parking fee.
> 
> Postmates does not re-Imburse


You should've told postmates you couldn't reach the customer. Then ate his order and reclaimed the $9


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

BigJon said:


> Really? I guess I need to look into it more. I might have misread.


It probably depends on the market. I'm in Houston and all the markets in Houston around it for instance Sugarland where I live you have to sign up for scheduled shifts with door dash. I make decent money with it IF I WORK IT but getting shifts is very difficult. At least here with post mates you can jump on and off just like you can with Uber eats. I also do favor but the problem with getting shifts is the same. Now with Favot there is an option to jump on and off for 1 hour shifts on call but to get out of the delivery you have to text to support which is a pain in the butt. You don't get to ignore any order. Also if you were on call you don't tend to get very many trips. I do make the most money per delivery with them though. The best thing about favor is that you do all the ordering. But the recommended tip that they automatically add in the app and the customer has to change in order for it to not automatically be applied is actually pretty large it ends up being 20% plus $.22 per mile or something. So if you get a big order with them very often the tip is pretty decent.

Is grub hub in Houston? I tried to sign up but Houston isn't listed.


----------



## liverly

No schedules with Postmates. You go online/offline when you please. Minimum payout is $4.10 per order. Most orders are pickups, rarely do you have to place order on site, but you will be paid for your wait time. Depending on the distance, .60 mile average payout is 4.10 - $12.00, excluding tips. PM has tip option on app and sends reminders out, so I'd say 75% of customers tip betwen 10 & 30%. I have not experienced other courier services since PM keeps me busy. However if there is another one out there that pays better, let me know!



uberboy1212 said:


> One thing that hasnt been mentioned is that with PM and UE you can log in and out as you please with no schedule. To me, this is the only advantage they have over the others. I mainly do DD and GH but occasionally UE and PM, when I cant get on schedule or if I have 20-30 minutes left to kill.


Why do you prefer DD & GH over PM? You mentioned if you can't get on the schedule with DD/GH you will get on with PM to kill time. That would mean you're getting deliveries easily with PM and not waiting. Does DD & GH payout more? Is that why you prioritize them?


----------



## FUberX

duran4 said:


> Uber eats u work 10 hrs u can make like $65-$90 if u smart driver
> Some customers do give cash tips


I hope you're not serious


----------



## uberboy1212

liverly said:


> No schedules with Postmates. You go online/offline when you please. Minimum payout is $4.10 per order. Most orders are pickups, rarely do you have to place order on site, but you will be paid for your wait time. Depending on the distance, .60 mile average payout is 4.10 - $12.00, excluding tips. PM has tip option on app and sends reminders out, so I'd say 75% of customers tip betwen 10 & 30%. I have not experienced other courier services since PM keeps me busy. However if there is another one out there that pays better, let me know!
> 
> Why do you prefer DD & GH over PM? You mentioned if you can't get on the schedule with DD/GH you will get on with PM to kill time. That would mean you're getting deliveries easily with PM and not waiting. Does DD & GH payout more? Is that why you prioritize them?


I prefer DD because I typically make a lot more because of tips. It is a bit of a hassle getting on schedule but it does minimize drivers and pretty much guarantee that you will get consistent orders. I do PM if I cant get on with DD (my area is not that busy so "dash now" is usually not an option). I also do PM together with UE if Im not chasing quests. I never said I get deliveries easy with PM. In fact it is the least busy out of the 4 for me in the DC area. I never run PM alone, always with UE


----------



## liverly

uberboy1212 said:


> I prefer DD because I typically make a lot more because of tips. It is a bit of a hassle getting on schedule but it does minimize drivers and pretty much guarantee that you will get consistent orders. I do PM if I cant get on with DD (my area is not that busy so "dash now" is usually not an option). I also do PM together with UE if Im not chasing quests. I never said I get deliveries easy with PM. In fact it is the least busy out of the 4 for me in the DC area. I never run PM alone, always with UE


Thanks for the info. Sorry about the inference I made. I get tips the majority of the time with PM. However very infrequently do I get the $20 $25 tips from large orders. Yesterday I got two of those tips back-to-back because they were $90+ food orders, which makes it worthwhile! But most of my PM deliveries are for smaller items So a 20% tip on a $10 food order isn't very much. That's why I was asking about GrubHub or Doordash wondering if the orders you take with these courier services are typically larger than a small food order.


----------



## uberboy1212

liverly said:


> Thanks for the info. Sorry about the inference I made. I get tips the majority of the time with PM. However very infrequently do I get the $20 $25 tips from large orders. Yesterday I got two of those tips back-to-back because they were $90+ food orders, which makes it worthwhile! But most of my PM deliveries are for smaller items So a 20% tip on a $10 food order isn't very much. That's why I was asking about GrubHub or Doordash wondering if the orders you take with these courier services are typically larger than a small food order.


I def get the biggest orders from DD. Plus the $5.50 pay per order is always more than the GH $3.00 + $.50/mile pay by at least $1.00. Another thing I like about DD is how you are scheduled for an entire region. Sometimes it sucks getting pings from pickup locations 5+ miles away but it is nice not having to always worry about your location. I dont mind driving as long as the order is a decent size. At least its always ready by the time you get there.


----------



## TiaraD

I do DD, UE, PM and now Caviar in the LA Area, mostly West Side. After 1.5 weeks of Caviar, they pay out the most because they partner with higher paying restaurants. I've cut way back on PM because I rarely get tips anymore (though each rating is a 5, with lifetime of 4.8!). I've sometimes gotten big food orders with $15-20 tips but usually on DD. 

GH isn't accepting applications in my area at the moment so I have no info on them. What I like about DD and Caviar is that I make more on individual orders. 

Hope this rambling post made sense lol.


----------



## Prius13

allcingbonz21 said:


> Grubhub has by the worst unpaid mile to paid mile ratio. The upside are the runs are always tipped. Still it can be frustrating to be west of rte 59, and get pinged for a pickup 10 plus miles away east of Oakbrook.
> I combine ubereats and grub, as I mentioned in another post.
> My rule find one you can post a number every time out and then find a second partner app .
> Would like to add amazon, but have not heard anybody say anything good bad or indifferent


Amazon Flex can be good and bad..


----------



## uberboy1212

TiaraD said:


> I do DD, UE, PM and now Caviar in the LA Area, mostly West Side. After 1.5 weeks of Caviar, they pay out the most because they partner with higher paying restaurants. I've cut way back on PM because I rarely get tips anymore (though each rating is a 5, with lifetime of 4.8!). I've sometimes gotten big food orders with $15-20 tips but usually on DD.
> 
> GH isn't accepting applications in my area at the moment so I have no info on them. What I like about DD and Caviar is that I make more on individual orders.
> 
> Hope this rambling post made sense lol.


I barely do PM these days as well due to the lack of tipping. I have a 4.9 lifetime rating and prob get tipped on 1/3 of my orders these days. I dont know what happened because I used to get 60-70% tips on PM. If Im prob not going to get tipped anyway then I would just rather do UE and hope to get lucky with cash tips. Still waiting for the in app tipping to start here in DC


----------



## Prius13

uberboy1212 said:


> I barely do PM these days as well due to the lack of tipping. I have a 4.9 lifetime rating and prob get tipped on 1/3 of my orders these days. I dont know what happened because I used to get 60-70% tips on PM. If Im prob not going to get tipped anyway then I would just rather do UE and hope to get lucky with cash tips. Still waiting for the in app tipping to start here in DC


Majority of UE customers do not tip. They have been led to believe tipping is not allowed, or it is included in total charges. :/


----------



## effortx2

Prius13 said:


> Amazon Flex can be good and bad..


Even when it's good and even when it's bad, it's pure evil 

I recommend that everyone do it for a few months...what you learn and see there will stay with you for the rest of your life, one way or another!


----------



## chamomiami

anyone know about Eat24 ???? part of the review site Yelp. how they work ?


----------



## Mattheq

andaas said:


> Ugh, I would hope you would make more than $90 in 10 hours... that's terrible. Stop supporting this company they are taking advantage of you.


I totally agree with you it sucks. I think it's crazy people don't tip either. I have had trips where I went to schools and was yelled at by staff for showing up with food for some parents kid... literally get no tip for that. Yesterday I went to a rehab with food for some guys sister and was bombarded by drug addicts wanting to talk to me about Jesus and the devil.... once again no tip from the person who ordered the food. Im absolutely shocked by this because if I delivered for a pizza place, bartended, or served food to them in a restaurant I'd get a tip but for some crazy reason people think it's completely fair to stiff uber drivers. I am waiting to get a better full time job and then I'm deleting this stupid app.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou

Mattheq said:


> I totally agree with you it sucks. I think it's crazy people don't tip either. I have had trips where I went to schools and was yelled at by staff for showing up with food for some parents kid... literally get no tip for that. Yesterday I went to a rehab with food for some guys sister and was bombarded by drug addicts wanting to talk to me about Jesus and the devil.... once again no tip from the person who ordered the food. Im absolutely shocked by this because if I delivered for a pizza place, bartended, or served food to them in a restaurant I'd get a tip but for some crazy reason people think it's completely fair to stiff uber drivers. I am waiting to get a better full time job and then I'm deleting this stupid app.


You should go work for a pizza place. A busy one like dominos pizza or Pizza Hut.

Let's see last week I made just in tips:
Thursday: $108
Friday: $146
Saturday: $123
Sunday: $96

Plus $11.25 x 40 hours with 3 overtime hours at $17 an hour.

Best part? Total miles from these 4 10-hour shifts... 370.

FFFFFFF UBER. I deleted the app over a year and a half ago. Best feeling ever.


----------



## Drew1986

The one good thing about Postmates is the tips are better than the fair payment. I guess customers are just tipping a percentage of their total bill


----------



## Woohaa

Drew1986 said:


> The one good thing about Postmates is the tips are better than the fair payment. I guess customers are just tipping a percentage of their total bill


You can also order an item or two for yourself within reason. So that's two good things about Postmates.

Never turn off the app hungry!


----------



## Thebiggestscam

Im also doing pretty good on doordash because i only work when there is bonus payouts. I havent touched postmates in god knows how long there trash and they charge you .15 to get money deposited in your bank account gtfo.


----------



## allcingbonz21

so this debate continues eh?


----------



## Cynergie

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> You should go work for a pizza place. A busy one like dominos pizza or Pizza Hut.
> 
> Let's see last week I made just in tips:
> Thursday: $108
> Friday: $146
> Saturday: $123
> Sunday: $96
> 
> Plus $11.25 x 40 hours with 3 overtime hours at $17 an hour.
> 
> Best part? Total miles from these 4 10-hour shifts... 370.
> 
> FFFFFFF UBER. I deleted the app over a year and a half ago. Best feeling ever.


So you've settled for making less than minimum wage when you could've made $20+/hr FT basis with Amazon Flex?


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez11

Cynergie said:


> So you've settled for making less than minimum wage when you could've made $20+/hr FT basis with Amazon Flex?


Huh how do you figure? Add up tips and hourly pay plus overtime is 964$ a that week. Divides by 40 is almost 2$ an hour. Not sure what you're doing


----------

